# LONDON HERF II, take II



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Okay peoples here we go again I am planning another HERF in London. So Far I have several local friends interested and I know Baric, Lumpy, and Caskwith are interested. Here is the plan so far and any suggestions are welcomed.

Meet up at the Resteraunt Meza (see Linky #1 that starts of tabletop). It is conveniently located right next door to the LCdH. It is also co-located with Le Floridita ( a cuban resteraunt (See linky #2) which is a bit more pricey but does have it's advantages as well, especially if we decide on dinner vs. lunch...or both??? Anyway the day planned is for 02 Sept 06. Please respond in this thread if you are interested in attending.

This is NOT just for U.K. based Magilla's...Portugal is a quick hop as is Sweden. Last time Dale came all the way over from the U.S.A. just for this. okay he was really coming over to see Cristina.

http://www.toptable.co.uk/details.cfm/qs/rid|1195/spos|1/

http://www.floriditalondon.com/bookings2.php

T


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Restaurants look good-especially Floridita-theres nothing like a Cuban atmosphere especially with cigars! I also think Paul [Fireman_UK] will be interested in this. Do we bring our own cigars or buy them there?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Baric said:


> Restaurants look good-especially Floridita-theres nothing like a Cuban atmosphere especially with cigars! I also think Paul [Fireman_UK] will be interested in this. Do we bring our own cigars or buy them there?


I can vouch for Meza's good Tapa's. As far as cigars That is up to you. I will probably bring my own but purchase some too.

T


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool-should be an experience as ive never tried Tapas before. do you know how far the restaurants are from the train station etc as i doubt ill be able to drive there?


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Baric said:


> Cool-should be an experience as ive never tried Tapas before. do you know how far the restaurants are from the train station etc as i doubt ill be able to drive there?


You probably have had tapa's before it's just spanish for Hoer de Orves but with a spanish flair. It is not to far of a stumble fro the train station.:al :al :al

T


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Just checked my rota card and unfortunately I'm working on 2nd September, which Im gutted about, especially after checking out the link for the Flridita. I'm sure you will all have a great time, the venue looks excellent.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn-you got any other free dates Paul??


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wish I could make this one! We'll have to plan another one for early next year.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Baric said:


> Damn-you got any other free dates Paul??


I work 2 days, 2 nights then have 4 days off, its just Sod's law that th 2nd Sept is the first of my 4 on. But I do have lots of time off, so hopefully I'll be able to make it next time.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I know there are plenty of other UK Gorilla's...Where are you? LUUUUMPY, LUUUUUMPY.

T


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I know there are plenty of other UK Gorilla's...Where are you? LUUUUMPY, LUUUUUMPY.
> 
> T


What!? You didn't hear? Lumpy and his missus are moving to Portland. 
Yay!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

t'kay said:


> What!? You didn't hear? Lumpy and his missus are moving to Portland.
> Yay!


No kidding. When?

But I know there are many other UK Gorilla's.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

When I convince them it's the best place for them. I'm working on it.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Unfortunately due to duty contstraints my mates and I will not be able to do this HERF. 

I will plan another but there is no reason you guys still can not do this. There are way to many UK based gorillas not to.

again apologies.

T


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Dont worry, im sure the UK gorillas will herf sometime...its inevitable!


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to come but I couldn't find the place on my Mapsco.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

i can offer directions but you may get a little wet if youre driving...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

If worse comes to worse I will be doing one once we all get back safe and sound.

T


----------

